# noobie



## Guest (Dec 28, 2003)

Hey guys, im new to nissan, and my name is chris. Well anways ive benn into hondas for about 21/2 years and i like to think i know about cars. But heres my question. what kind of thing am i going to be looking for with a swap into a 92 240sx with a s13 sr?? Is it going to be the same as a honda where you need , mounts, axles, ecu, wiring harnesses? tht kind of stuff. Thanks in advance for your help holler


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

getbo0sted said:


> Hey guys, im new to nissan, and my name is chris. Well anways ive benn into hondas for about 21/2 years and i like to think i know about cars. But heres my question. what kind of thing am i going to be looking for with a swap into a 92 240sx with a s13 sr?? Is it going to be the same as a honda where you need , mounts, axles, ecu, wiring harnesses? tht kind of stuff. Thanks in advance for your help holler


a search would give you the answer. use it before you ask a question. but to answer this one, you'll need the engine, tranny, harness, and ecu. you dont need new mounts or axles. do a search tho, there's plenty of information about this.


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

your lucky.....you COULD have been majorly flamed for that question, but i guess 93 thought it was slightly logically and you were spared :thumbup: 

yea any future info you need about the SR swap can be found using the search button...ANY and EVERY question about the swap has been answered i think....just search


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

i gave him one answer. any more stupid questions and he gets flamed very badly.


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

lol haha....well he got a fair warning...just so everybody saw it, in case he needs a flame job in the near future :loser: 

j/p man


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

muahhahahahahaaahhahahahahahaha 

_you have been warned_


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

getbo0sted said:


> Hey guys, im new to nissan, and my name is chris. Well anways ive benn into hondas for about 21/2 years and i like to think i know about cars. But heres my question. what kind of thing am i going to be looking for with a swap into a 92 240sx with a s13 sr?? Is it going to be the same as a honda where you need , mounts, axles, ecu, wiring harnesses? tht kind of stuff. Thanks in advance for your help holler


Welcome the the wonderful world of RWD cars......you don't need to change axles in RWD cars, unlike the Honda FWD and other FWD junk heaps..... 

You'll need engine, harness (I'd make one from scratch myself), gearbox, tailshaft (eg if you have a auto in your 240sx and want to change to a manual) etc.......


----------



## Sil-8zero (Sep 8, 2003)

man, i was so close to just flaming the sh&* out of this guy.... man we're a bunch of jerks haha.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

lol, a reputation we gotta keep up


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

> what kind of thing am i going to be looking for with a swap into a 92 240sx with a s13 sr??


more than enuff info in the *STICKY* there's even a link to it in my sig!!!


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

the almight sticky, i bow down in awe


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

edit: no worky


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

didn't work. =/


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

If you go for an lsd you may need to change out the output flanges. Silvias came with either 5 hole or 6 hole.


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

vsp3c said:


> *STICKY*


ahah, i 2 am a member to rx7club.com...i dont know y i am telling you this, but i am..and to be honest, those forums remind me of you guys...FLAMERS!

p.s. check out my rx-7 in my sig...


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

lol i feel at home every time i visit the rx forum


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

flamers are the best kind of people


----------

